# Honeywell TrueSteam wont work!



## vre332 (Nov 7, 2010)

Stewart Daniel said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I came across you guys "googled" NEW Honeywell TrueSteam humidifier wont work!, and I joined this site, looks good.
> 
> ...


I am having the same EXACT problem. I believe it's the solenoid valve, but I could be wrong. If you get it working, then there definitely has to be something wrong with the solenoid. I have not fixed mine yet, but I have been researching for the past month , and it seems to be common. PLEASE keep me informed.


----------



## Stewart Daniel (Nov 6, 2010)

*did you write to user Beenthere?*



vre332 said:


> I am having the same EXACT problem. I believe it's the solenoid valve, but I could be wrong. If you get it working, then there definitely has to be something wrong with the solenoid. I have not fixed mine yet, but I have been researching for the past month , and it seems to be common. PLEASE keep me informed.


Hello,

*There is a user on this website = "beenthere"* ............ drop him a line; he knows these TrueSteams indide and out. You can email him form your home page on the site.

He and I have been going back and forth,; I read he has installed MANY of these and this was my 1st problem with one since I have only done 2 of these; the first went without a problem; but was on a duct like in the manual; NOT LIKE the one I did in a 4' crawl space.

*1. DO you have a solid green light at least?* I did get mine going! I had a section of "2 fan" low voltage wire that was grounding out on each other. I found this out while trouble shooting it, I leaned on the 3 wires going into the unit and then the solonoid fired, then shut back off again.

*Did you DEFFINITELLY RULE OUT your humidistat* by removing the 2 "HUM wires" from the unit and using one "jumper wire" ( HUM to HUM ) to see if it will run that way?

It seems those humidistats are faulty;

*2. Dont for get to make sure the dip switches are set right;* 

I have water filtration so my number 1 and 2 are UP, note there is unsulator "clear" over the dip'd, so they can be turned on by accident; they come all 6 in the "down" position. When you turn one to "up", the clear coating beaks off. 

*Remember the unit WILL run without the cover,* but NOT without the bottom tank; has a safety ( microswitch ) there.

*3. and don't for get to push "GO" *


----------



## vre332 (Nov 7, 2010)

After I plug in the Truesteam, I get a green light, and then "press reset". I get NO error codes. I will try to jump the 2 HUM wires on the right side and see if it kicks on. Jumpers set to down down down up down down ( I have the vision pro IAQ thermostat w/ included humistat, but no frost control) I will keep you posted, and post a few pictures after I put the kids to bed.

THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY


----------



## Stewart Daniel (Nov 6, 2010)

vre332 said:


> After I plug in the Truesteam, I get a green light, and then "press reset". I get NO error codes. I will try to jump the 2 HUM wires on the right side and see if it kicks on. Jumpers set to down down down up down down ( I have the vision pro IAQ thermostat w/ included humistat, but no frost control) I will keep you posted, and post a few pictures after I put the kids to bed.
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY


I am sure you checked to make sure the water is on,

with NO error codes, sounds like something ( IAQ therm ) is not turning it on,

The manager at the supply house had to exchange his "module" as it was defective,

His ran fine with the included humidistat and his digital thermostat;

then when he upgraded; he had a bad module. i haven't spoke to him since, but when something is not right; USUALLY you get the red blinking light, and in the book ( you know) says "count the blinks" = the answers are in the book.

Let me know .............. I am curious what you find.:thumbsup:


----------



## vre332 (Nov 7, 2010)

update: I had removed the wires from HUM and HUM on the side of the humidifier. Then I had installed a copper wire to connect both. Then I set the 4th jumper to the down position, so all 6 are down. Call service is blinking 7 times after I press reset. No humidity either.

http://www.ntsupply.com/files/products/69-2144.pdf


----------



## vre332 (Nov 7, 2010)

update2. Manually filled the water tank from tap, put tank back on device, then press and held empty to clean. Water has not drained and is leaking from the valve. Seems like it cannot drain. I am guessing it's the solenoid valve.


----------



## Stewart Daniel (Nov 6, 2010)

vre332 said:


> update2. Manually filled the water tank from tap, put tank back on device, then press and held empty to clean. Water has not drained and is leaking from the valve. Seems like it cannot drain. I am guessing it's the solenoid valve.


Hey!

YEAH, according to my install manual here; *you MAY have a defective water valve / OR a bad water level sensor*, call honeywell ( if new) and they will probably ship one overnight.

*as far as that leaky water line*, CLOSE the water, take needle nose to puch up on that connector ring where the impeline water line goes into the water valve, and as you puch up HARD on each side, PULL the water line back out.

You need to cut 1" off the end off the water line; if there is a small "gouge" or cut in that plastic water line where it goes up into the water valve then it will leak.........."drip" slowly. Cut off that piece and with a RAZOR knive, *make a clean cut.* Then take the water line and shove her back in. Maybe judt let it hand there untill the new valve arrives.

I have to say, that one tech @ honeywaell told me one thing and the other tech told me another.

I have to re-wire mine as the mild winter here............. I DON'T want her running without the heat on, we have no humidity problem here in SC except in the winter months when this gas pack is running!

It was running with the fan only and that eats up lots of electricity for nothing.


----------



## vre332 (Nov 7, 2010)

OK good idea. After work I will call them. BTW Inside the water level sensor is a lot of yellow sediment.


----------



## Stewart Daniel (Nov 6, 2010)

vre332 said:


> OK good idea. After work I will call them. BTW Inside the water level sensor is a lot of yellow sediment.


With sediment on that water level sensor; I assume you had it for a year or so?

1. YOU HAVE to have a water* "polyphosphate" water filter* before the TrueSteam, with 1/4" inlets. You can get them online for $20 = http://filter.filtersfast.com/search?w=polyphosphate+Inline&view=list&submit1=Search

A filter for a home refrigerator is only a "carbon block" unit = cheap.

*The water level sensor ALONE is part number is 50027998-001*

or you can *get the water level sensor WITH the polyphosphate filter* from Honeywell = *part number 50042822-001*

*HONEYWELL WONT GIVE TECH SUPPOST TO "HOME OWNERS" = 800-814-9452.*

*tHEY WANT THEIR PRODUCTS INSTALLED MY CONTRACTORS FOR "reputation" purposes.*

Now I have been to Lowes, and True Value in search of a polyphosphate filter and NOTHING is stated on the water filter boxes in these stores. The service advisor at Lowes didn't even know what I was talking about!!

So the 3 of us began to read the boxes and I walked out with no filter; threw a Carbon block Culligan on there for $12; as it is new and I did order the proper filter for mine onlne. I have the unit off and drained rioght now untill the new filter comes.

Now WHEN the new filter arrives; I too will have to cut off about an inch off that impeline line = clear plastic water line. But I am NOT keeping the impaline as I have soft 1/4" coper here and I will go with a 1/4 copper line on my inut = piece of mind.

rememeber to have a PLASTIC ferrel and a copper plug in that impeline line if you have a compression fitting anywhere in your system, and DONT tighten it too mach! The ferrel will cut right through the impeline.

IF you use coppe on compression, then the ferrel must be copper to seal the line.


----------



## vre332 (Nov 7, 2010)

Update 3: I have called the *Customer support number 800-814-9452. *_To my surprise, they did not ask me to hang up because I was a homeowner. Since I did not have the full model number (all I could remember was HM509), and serial number on hand, I will try calling again tomorrow._


----------



## Stewart Daniel (Nov 6, 2010)

vre332 said:


> Update 3: I have called the *Customer support number 800-814-9452. *_To my surprise, they did not ask me to hang up because I was a homeowner. Since I did not have the full model number (all I could remember was HM509), and serial number on hand, I will try calling again tomorrow._


Good, I'm happy for you,

_*Do you have water filtation on yours?......... be honest now!*_

REMEMBER, Honeywell* recomends you remove the water level sensor at least ONCE during the one season.*

Yeah, thats all you need are the numbers off the box, on the box = first number is the truesteam model and the second is that humidistat model.

The model and serial are on the side of the truesteam as well,


----------



## vre332 (Nov 7, 2010)

yes I do have the inline water filter. White filter from Honeywell


----------



## vre332 (Nov 7, 2010)

OK I have finally unmounted my humidifier so I could retrieve the model & serial number from the white sticker on the right side. Since it's side mounted, I could not see the white sticker without removing the humidifier. Just for informational purposes, mine is a *HM509A1000 - 5002-5592-003 rev. B.*


----------



## vre332 (Nov 7, 2010)

UPDATE: Spoke to a nice gentleman who was a field service technician. He said my solenoid valve is stuck open. I explained there was no error codes, and leaking water from the solenoid valve. He had advised me to take the valve off and clean it with water. Also he mentioned to follow the cleaning procedures for the water level sensor. I will perform all of these tasks and let you know what happens. Worst case, I can buy a new solenoid valve.


----------



## vre332 (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like the cleaning procedure does not work. I will buy a new solenoid valve and see what happens. It's cheaper to get a solenoid valve than have someone service my equipment.


----------



## geodavky (Dec 19, 2010)

*did you get it going*

What has happened. Did you get the tank to fill?
Had the same problem, bought a new solinoid, and it still doesn't work.
This is the second time my unit has malfunctioned. First time they replaced the circuit board.
THIS IS THE WORST PIECE OF JUNK EVER!
No support
cost of using licensed repair
over sized from recommendations and still won't get humidity up past 39%
JUNK JUNK JUNK


----------



## vre332 (Nov 7, 2010)

OK I purchased another solenoid valve. Then the humidifier decided to fill up and started humidifying. I even took apart the solenoids and they are functional. About 20 minutes of working correctly, the unit had stopped working. This TrueSteam is a horrible product. I decided it was such a piece of junk, I threw it in the trash.


----------



## geodavky (Dec 19, 2010)

vre332 said:


> OK I purchased another solenoid valve. Then the humidifier decided to fill up and started humidifying. I even took apart the solenoids and they are functional. About 20 minutes of working correctly, the unit had stopped working. This TrueSteam is a horrible product. I decided it was such a piece of junk, I threw it in the trash.


You are being too kind. It worse than a piece of junk. Is there a lemon law for humidifiers?


----------

